# Help With An Interesting Shaped 30's or 40's Bottle



## fishguy (Apr 19, 2018)

Does anyone know what this was used for?


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Apr 20, 2018)

-

Hi, Below is the original specification and design drawings for your bottle from the US Patent Office.
As can be seen the design patent was applied for and approved in 1937.
It was given the Design Patent 103535 which is that embossed on the base of the bottle
It would also appear from the information given that the bottle was for use by The Julep Company of Chicago.

-



-



-

​


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 20, 2018)

The Julep Company was a distributor of soda flavor syrups, so perhaps that is what was in this one.  However, the bottle design is very similar to bottles I have seen for olive oil and other condiments as well.


----------



## fishguy (Apr 21, 2018)

Thank you, I appreciate the info.


----------

